# Was in a Wedding



## mshopeful (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi everyone! Saturday, I was in a wedding and I am so proud of the way that I handled it. I spent all day worrying about every single thing that could go wrong. Yet, I did so well. I feel so confident now. :banana


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

That's great mshopeful! Weddings can be stressful sometimes, but you did great so you should be proud.

Keep up the good work. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MsHopeful,

Way to hang in there! :boogie :boogie :boogie
One of these days, you will be one of the participants, and you will probably worry less then .


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Yay! :banana 

My sister is getting married in about a year. I haven't heard if she wants me to be in the wedding yet, but I hope I can do as well as you if she does.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wonderful good for you. I was in a wedding just recently. It was fun. Though I hate the picture taking though.


----------

